# Water Spider and Leaf Legged Shield Bug



## PixelRabbit (Apr 8, 2012)

Couple I just finished editing. 
 This is the best one of the Shield Bug yet!  Rather "dusty" creatures.
Wish there was a bit more sharpness in the water spider but he was pretty far offshore. Still pretty happy with the result.

C&C welcome and appreciated as always 




Water Spider Hunting by Judi Smelko, on Flickr




Leaf Legged Shield Bug by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Sparky and Charlie


----------



## myeyedea (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice shot indeed! I love the reflections in the first pic.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks Myeyedea


----------



## pgriz (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice.  You're going to give Charlie and Orionbytes a run for their money...


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

pgriz said:


> Very nice.  You're going to give Charlie and Orionbytes a run for their money...



Alright.. that does it! No more macro tips for Pixel!  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(just kidding!)   LOL!


----------



## Kazzy (Apr 9, 2012)

They are both great, but I LOVE the first one best.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Pgriz! I'm sneakin' up on them slowwwly lol 
Charlie  
Thanks Kaz


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice, the second one sure is an odd looker.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Thunder, the shield bugs are in a greenhouse with fig trees. Apparently they aren't the nicest bug, our cat is an avid bug hunter and consumer and flinches at the sight of them and won't go near them lol


----------

